# Help with Quickbooks



## Lisamarie (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello,

I am new here and have a question...I have been using QB pro 2016 desktop for a couple years now and we hire out the payroll and tax filing. Now I am in a position where we need to hire a new tax person (which is not easy here) or learn myself. I use to be confident in just the bookkeeping part of this but I am not anymore due to the amount of taxes we paid last year. So my question is this....
What do you suggest? Learn myself or look for a new tax person?
Where would I go to find someone to possibly help me with checking my QB and make sure I am doing everything right?
I feel like I need a Quickbooks pro to look and make sure everything looks good. Maybe I should transfer to QB online?
Maybe hire a tutor?

It is so difficult here because we live in suck a small town there are no options so I guess as far as tutor option it would have to be someone online maybe video chat.

Any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Lisa


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lisamarie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here and have a question...I have been using QB pro 2016 desktop for a couple years now and we hire out the payroll and tax filing. Now I am in a position where we need to hire a new tax person (which is not easy here) or learn myself. I use to be confident in just the bookkeeping part of this but I am not anymore due to the amount of taxes we paid last year. So my question is this....
> What do you suggest? Learn myself or look for a new tax person?
> ...


 Was that a subconscious error?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Was that a subconscious error?




Man, you are on the ball today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

